# Swift - I have had enough



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just spent Christmas and New Year away. Looking forward to getting back and a trip in the 3 month old van. What a nightmare it has been. The first night could not get the pump to run. Traced fault to the inline filter cracked, so leaking in air. Carried out temp repair, took about 3hours. Next morning and time for shower. Showerhead has cracked and no idea what caused it. Moved off site and deluge of water from roof speaker. This was the fault that took up 4 days ofmy last leave for Swift to repair. They also replaced the electric step. The new one still not working after 28days. So off we head to Durham with no access via the back door due to step, and no shower due to the broken head. Arrived in Durham and the 3 day old replacement control panel will not switch the lights or water pump. So tosay I am unhappy would be an understatement. The van has now been back to Swift twice. I do not have the time to take it back yet again.Even Swift collecting it costs me 2 days. Everytime I use this van Ihave yet an other saga. I will speak with Swift tomorrow, they are all very helpful, but I cannot put up with this anymore. I'm going to look at new vans at Barrons tomorrow and consult with my legal advisor on what my options are with the Swift. I have no confidence in this van any more. It has spent more time at being repaired than what I have used. If Swift read this please Lynsey to call me on my mobile.I'm currently sitting in darkness on my pocketsurfer. To say I'm sitting so pi***d off it's behond belief. £42000 in total and nothing works

End of rant

Stewart


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart have just read your post (obviously) and just wanted to say so sorry to hear of your further problems. I can so understand and feel your frustration. I unfortunately cannot help with what may be wrong but am sure Swift will be along to try and solve your problems. They will probably be very unhappy at your current predicament also. If there was anything I could do to help you I would. Hopefully one of our members close to where you are may be able to offer some assistance. Meantime hang on in there!


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*New Van problems*

Hi Stewart,

Sorryto hear of your ongoing problems with the new "van"; bet you wish you'd kept the BelAir.
There's a 730 for sale at Marquis, Preston!!
Maybe it's your old one!!

Hoping for a better 2008 for you! 
Pam


----------



## Bazzerk (Feb 6, 2008)

Seems like we are in a similar position. Having never had a motorhome before we decided brand new was best for us. So we purchased a Swift 590RL. We are not complaining yet but the thrill of this new adventure is dwindling quickly. There have been numerous small problems which the dealer has sorted no problem. The last however has got me worried, it's the water dripping from the joints in the roof. We have only used it three times so far never venturing far and only for the weekend. It has now gone back to Swift to see why it is so wet. My concern is the long term effect of the damp as it seems to be very important to motorhomers. Has your water problem been satisfactorily resolved and what was the cause.

Regards

Barry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Sundance*

Barry

If you contact us with your details, we will have a look at your case. Email [email protected] or telephone our customercareline on 01482 875740.

Regards
Kath


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

ive had some of these problems before it was caused by leaving water in the system in cold temps...  its always best to drain down if its cold to avoid this problem ....


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, Yep, Sorry mate but I agree with Ash having been there myself on a caravan that I did not fully drain a few years ago, 99% of water fittings "splitting" around this time of year are due to freeze ups. I found unless I drain the taps and pipes just draining the water tank may not be enough and when it gets to -3 any plastic fittings just split! Hence all my posts over the winter on various heater solutions, termostats, insulation and the fitting of a weather station that records those night time temperatures. I have just filled the tank 1/3 full as I have been using bottled ( 4 litre milk containers with our tap water in ) all winter, but are still worried about bad old Jack Frost!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The freezing of water generates a very powerful force; it splits rocks to weather mountains down, and road surfaces where there are cracks which allow water to accummulate and freeze. It will do similar if trapped in any limited space e.g. tanks/pipes/taps/shower head of any van that is not heated and/or in use. We split the hot water tank of a Carver Cascade heater by leaving it partly full for one week, yet we live in the SW, normally a fairly frost-free area! The weather forecasts that are available are very generalised and do not accurately reflect the probability of frost in specific sites - frost pockets are well known in sheltered valleys even in cities with a good frost record (and we have the Met Office locally here and still its not accurate - must suggest they look out the window at times!). Draining the full system is the only answer before it gets to that point, we leave the taps open so that hopefully no water could be trapped now; this also stops the plastic pipes inside the taps from sticking together when clamped shut.. 

I know that people use their vans in very frosty or snowy conditions, but they often have frost protection built in to the tanks with small electric heaters operating off 12v to keep it ice free; still think there's a risk of the water in pipes freezing and British vans don't seem to have the ability for these heaters anyway! 

Condensation also forms inside vans when they are not in use, the drying agents that can be bought will remove water vapour but of course there is always ventilation built in so you are trying to dry out the neighborhood - not an easy task! 

Hope you can resolve the issues, keep us informed of the progress.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

This is all very interesting. What springs to mind, though, is why those who tend to only use their motorhomes outside of winter, don't find that as soon as the warmer weather arrives, after their vehicle has been left motionless on the drive for weeks or months, that the first thing they find is burst water fittings.

Surely, if this were a widespread problem, there would be an awful lot of people doing repairs in the spring. Please enlighten me.

Shaun


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Could it be that the people who don't have problems drain everything down at the end of the season?

Or that they maintain some form of frost prevention (small heater) while the van is parked up?

Just a thought

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bazzerk (Feb 6, 2008)

*New era*

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, I think I had everything covered as far as draining goes, crystals in van too. It's obviously a lot more complicated than throwing the tent on my motorbike and going.
It's nice to no there are people out there willing to help including Swift and quickly.

Regards

Barry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just to give some further information on the split the occurred. It had, well I don't think it had anything to do with freezing. The system was completely drained prior to the vehicle going into storage. I also have a heater left on at 3 degrees C. So I would doubt very much if it had anything to do with freezing in this case.

As for the water from the speakers. This seems to be an issue with the overcab pod and condensation building in puddles. When you move off it leaks via the roof speakers. Swift are very aware of the problem and are addressing the issue.

As for the other problems I have come to a solution with Swift and I am more than happy with the way I have been treated. I dread to think how I would have been treated by an other manufacturer. Swift really are making a step change in the industry.

The customer service dept. led by Kath could not have been more helpful. They were a delight to deal with. I have had some issues but that's in the past. 

One thing for sure, Swift will get my business next time round

Stewart


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Stewart,

Sorry to hear about your problems with your Swift.

I have the same problem with water leaking from the roof speakers, received a letter from Swift yesterday giving me dates to have my 'van returned to them for repairs.

They require the 'van for three weeks, my wife had enough with the long list of problems we have had and wants us to change the van, we will be going to NEC show next week to see what else is available.

It was only a few weeks ago that Fiat finally got around to fitting the engine cover, and that was the second visit to the dealers as the first time Fiat had not authorised the plastic cover, just the resealing of the windscreen shuttle and injectors covered in rust preventative spray.

Being both self employed both my wife and I put in a lot of extra hours to save for this new 'van. We have now lost all confidence in having all faults rectified, it's now got to the stage where we expect another problem to raise its head when we go away.

The 630L is the ideal layout for us, unfortunately with all these problems has now put us off motorhomes. Of all the cars we have bought both new and secondhand our Swift motorhome has been the worse purchase we have ever made.

Our plans of having weekends away travelling around the UK, have now become a cause of stress and worry wondering what will go wrong next and having to arrange even more trips to the dealers and days off work loosing money. I have had enougth my wife has certainly lost all interest in our motorhome.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Tonight should be a good test. I think it will be minus 6 in parts. I'm not really sure how good the antifreeze is at those temps or indeed the diesel.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Freezing*

Hi

This pic shows my car this morning. It is already at that level now (I am guessing - it is really cold out).

I expect a - 8 on the reading tomo.

The Swift is warm and snug though.

Russell


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*swift 630l*

hi we have only joined today ...pity as if ihad read about your problems i would not have bought a swift van.....i fully simpathise with you ..the lay out is ideal for us ..but the build quallity is the thing that leaves a bad taste in your mouth ....our problems started within 20 minutes of owning the van....


----------

